# فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة... بقسم هندسة الإنتاج !!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب بجميع تخصصاتكم وإهتماماتكم 
نحمد الله ان من علينا بإفتتاح هذا القسم مباشرة 
بعد حج عام 1430 هـ

وسوف يتم فهرسة مواضيع هندسة الإنتاج وتصنيفها 
في هذا الموضوع ..بمشيئة الله .

اسأل المولى التوفيق والسداد.


1- المواضيع المهمة :​اولا : مواضيع عامة 
1- اساسيات الورش( ورش اللحام ,ورش النجارة ... الخ)
=========================================
2- 

اقوى موقع لميكانيكا انتاج بالعربىىىى حصريا ولاول مرةةةةةةة
=========================================
3- مهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج!!!!! ‏(




1234567) 
========================================




4- كتاب بالعربى عن المخارط والمقاشط والفرايز والمثاقب ‏(



123456) 
========================================
5-



مجوعة كتب عن ميكانيك الأنتاج بالعربي (منقولة )رائعة جدا 
========================================

ثانيا : التشغيل والتشكيل 
ا - تشغيل وتشكيل المعادن -عام 

=======================================
2-



عمليات التشكيل المختلفه للمعادن(السباكه- السحب-الدرفله-......)
=======================================
3- Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
======================================



4- طرق تشكيل المعادن(التشكيل بالدرفلـــــــــــــــــة) ‏(



12) 
===================================== 

ب - تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية:

Sheet-Metal Forming Processes -1 ‏(



12) 
======================================

2- 





المفاهيم العلمية والطرق التجريبية لحساب الإفراد وK-factor ‏
======================================
3-





تطبيقات طريقة العناصر المحددة في تشكيل الألواح FEM in Sheet Forming
======================================




ثالثا : التصنيع ومعداته​ 
1- Handbook of Manufacturing Processes - How Products, Components and Materials Are Made
==================================================



2- اهم واشهر كتاب هندسي يتحدث عن عمليات التصنيع (Manufacturing) بشكل مبسط ‏(



1234) 
=================================================


رابعا : المعالجات الحرارية 

1- 





المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن
=======================================
2-
=======================================
3-


خامسا : اللحام ​ 
1- مهم لقسم هندسةالإنتاج كورس اللحام و القطع تحت الماء ‏
=======================================
2- 150 سؤالآ مع إجاباتهم عن اللحـام ( برنامج) ‏(



123456) 
=======================================
3-



اللحام ملفات باللغة العربية اتمني ان تفيد الجميع علي الرابط ‏(



123) 
======================================= 


سادسا : التصاميم​ 
1-​2-
3-

سابعا : المواد 

1-



الحديد والفولاذ ...معلومات مفيدة... ‏(



123) 
=======================================
2-
3-


2- المواضيع المثبتة :​ 
1- مثبــت: ** مكتبة هندسة الأنتاج المتطورة **.. متجددة يوميا (احمد سيف النصر - islam2a )
========================================
2- مثبــت: إفتتاح قسم هندسة الإنتاج ..تهنئة ومباركة ‏
========================================
3- مثبــت: فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة... بقسم هندسة الإنتاج !!! 
========================================
4- مثبــت: درفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله المعـــــــــــــــــــــــادن.....*/\* ‏(



12345678) 
========================================
5-












مثبــت: سباكة المعادن .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي ‏(



1234) 
========================================









6- مثبــت: عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي للمعادن ‏(



123) 
========================================


----------



## ابو الاس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله استاذي الفاضل 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
على هذه الجهود القيمة
تقبلوا تحياتي وشكري العميق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو الاس قال:


> حياك الله استاذي الفاضل
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> على هذه الجهود القيمة
> تقبلوا تحياتي وشكري العميق


 
وجزاك الله الف خير 
وبارك فيك أخي المهندس ابو الاس

اشكرلك كلماتك العبقة بالود والمحبة.​


----------



## ALZOOBERY2001 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهمية هندسة الانتاج*

هندسة الانتاج موضوع مهم جدآ لكل مجالاة الانتاج لانها توفر مرونه لكل مصنع بحيث يستطيع أن يتأقلم مع طبيعة الظروف و طبيعة الانتاج و المواد التي ينتجها


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لاهتمامكم بقسم هندسه الانتاج والتصميم ونامل منكم المزيد
وياريت تكون فيه محاضرات لاساتذه الجامعات المصريه المشهوره بالقسم ده لاننا بصراحه في جامعه )( محرومين من اساتذه بنفس مستوي جامعات زي القاهره والمنصوره


----------



## حمد المبارك (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود كبير تشكر عليك ،،،


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يناير 2010)

alzoobery2001 قال:


> هندسة الانتاج موضوع مهم جدآ لكل مجالاة الانتاج لانها توفر مرونه لكل مصنع بحيث يستطيع أن يتأقلم مع طبيعة الظروف و طبيعة الانتاج و المواد التي ينتجها


 

ونظرا لهذه الأهمية فقد تم إفراد قسم خاص بها
وننتظر المشاركات الإيجابية والمواضيع 
وفقك الله أخي الزبيري.​


----------



## ELGAMAL (14 يناير 2010)

مجهود كبير تشكر عليك
وجزاك الله خيرا" *
*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

*هندسة الانتاج*

السلام عليكم دكتور محمد وبارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير والفكر العالي ودمت لنا بخير مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لاحظت عدم وجود اي عنوان للبرامج الهندسية المتعلقة بالانتاج وما اكثرها
وايضا عدم وجود معلومات عن الهندسة العكسية التي لها علاقة قوية بهندسة الانتاج 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## تميم الشبل (14 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا عندي مادة بحوث عمليات والي ندرسة حنا البرمجة الخطية 
ابي منكم انكم تساعدوني كيف القى البرنامج حقها او اي شي يتعلق بذي الماده والله اني مرررره شايل همها
ابيكم تفيدوني باي شي بخصوص ذي الماده الدكتور حقنا قالنا جيبو البرنامج عشان نشتغل علية وعجزت اقااااه
(برمجه خطية )*​


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا جزيلاااااا


----------



## ابو الاس (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير ا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## خاالد7 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ,,,


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليلاس* (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ليلاس* (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكرام


----------



## عبد الله 3690 (14 يونيو 2011)

مجهود كبير تشكر عليه


----------



## اتوسة العراقية (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو الاس (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
على الجهود القيمة


----------



## mostafaaaa (4 يناير 2012)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إخواني الأعزاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب بجميع تخصصاتكم وإهتماماتكم
> ...


كان عندي استفسار كنت اريد معرفه شركه صينيه لاني اريد شراء مخرطه لا يقل طولها عن 5 متر وتكون لها سنتر عالي بقدر كبير وشكرا ارجو الردود للضروره


----------



## qxnzspku (1 مارس 2012)

DIPLOMACY Obama heads for Asia with eye to boosting jobs back home US MIDTERMS A look back at Obama in 2010 US MIDTERMS Obama cites voter frustration in midterm losses Date created : 06/11/2010 Print Comment Send this pageAFP - US President Barack Obama vowed to "eradicate the scourge of terrorism" Saturday,paul smith pas cher, as he signed the condolence book at a memorial to the November 2008 attacks on India's financial hub,sac paul smith, Mumbai. To take advantage of all the features on FRANCE24.COM,facebook, please click here to download the latest version of Flash Player. "We will always remember the events of 26/11; not only the sorrow but also the courage and humanity that was displayed that day,paul smith," he wrote in the book at the city's Taj Mahal Palace hotel."The United States stands in solidarity with all of Mumbai and all of India in working to eradicate the scourge of terrorism, and we affirm our lasting friendship with the Indian people." The Taj was Obama's first stop at the start of a three-day India visit. The president signed and dated the entry while his wife,paul smith home, First Lady Michelle Obama, also added her name. The couple looked sombre as they arrived at the memorial, which is engraved with the names of the 31 people who lost their lives at the luxury seafront hotel when it was stormed by gunmen on the evening of November 26, 2008. A total of 166 people died and more than 300 others were injured in the wave of attacks by 10 Islamist militant gunmen on three luxury hotels, the city's main railway station, a Jewish centre and popular restaurant. The Obamas each placed a white rose on the memorial during their five minute visit, after meeting families of some of the victims and survivors of the attacks. They included the Taj's general manager, who helped guests escape despite losing his wife and two sons, and a railway station announcer, who directed commuters to take cover as two gunmen went on the rampage on the concourse. 相关的主题文章： to publicise the problem. Troops penetrated Rankus to be successful in a place like this we&rsquo Bette Robinson is a twentysomething Emory graduate who shunned her parents' hippie ideals in favor of a high-paying yet excruciatingly boring job at a prestigious investment bank. One day, after a particularly condescending exchange with her boss (who sends her daily inspirational e-mails), Bette walks out on her job in a huff.


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (10 مارس 2012)

Police said the blast in Varanasi appeared to be a terrorist attack but would not say who they suspected. The bomb was stashed in a milk container on the Sheetla Ghat,burberry soldes, one of many stone staircases leading to the Ganges river, the site of daily spiritual rituals,burberry, according to police official Brij Lal. The explosion set off a stampede,air jordan shoes, and 19 people, including four foreigners,lunettes rayban, were wounded,Lunettes De Soleil, Lal said. It was not immediately clear how many were hurt in the blast and how many in the subsequent chaos. A 2-year-old who had been sitting on her mother's lap when the bomb went off died in a hospital,jordan shoes, Lal said. Her mother and two others,burberry soldes, including one of the foreigners,louboutin, were in serious condition. The force of the explosion ripped away a metal railing and damaged stones up to 200 feet (60 meters) away, said a witness, Ramatama Srivastava. Srivastava - who spoke by telephone from Varanasi,ray ban, which is about 180 miles (300 kilometers) southeast of the Uttar Pradesh state capital of Lucknow - said he noticed the foreigners were watching the Hindu prayer ceremony and taking photographs. The ceremony is a daily ritual in Varanasi,louboutin pas cher, the holiest city in the Hindu religion, during which priests and others light oil lamps, ring bells and chant prayers to worship the Ganges. The Press Trust of India reported a Muslim terror group allegedly claimed responsibility for the blast in an e-mail to several media outlets. Authorities were working to verify the validity of the letter, allegedly sent by the terror group Indian Mujahedeen. PTI reported the e-mail was sent from a computer in a Mumbai suburb, and police were rushed to the area after the blast. The Indian government issued a nationwide alert. In March 2006, twin bombings blamed on a Pakistan-based Islamic militant group tore through a train station and a temple in Varanasi, killing 20 people. FRANCE Nuclear power and fighter planes on Sarkozy’s India wish list NUCLEAR POWER India signs multi-billion euro nuclear deal with France FRANCE Sarkozy visits India, Carla grabs headlines Date created : 07/12/2010 Print Comment Send this pageAP - A bomb hidden in a metal canister exploded Tuesday evening as thousands gathered for a Hindu ceremony, killing a toddler and triggering a stampede that left many others wounded in a holy Indian city.相关的主题文章： " continued Sabnis. Since its independence destroying one of them completely


----------



## amroramadan42 (30 أبريل 2012)

اخى وحبيبى فى الله ارجوا ان تساعدنى اريد اى شيء عن رقابة الجودة على مدرفلات الصاج النهاردة اذا امكن .........


----------



## ابو الاس (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على الاهتمام 
وتسهيل الامور
لكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## Ahmedazizo (1 مارس 2013)

*
جميــــــل جــــــــداً*​


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

على جهدك الطيب


----------



## ماكس لاين (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical mind (28 أغسطس 2013)

*الله يعطيك العافية*:81:​


----------



## arab1001 (4 سبتمبر 2013)

www.arab1001.com [email protected]
[email protected]
تأسست شركة أنخوي تيانهي لألات التغليف المحددة في عام 1990، وهي متخصصة في مجال إنتاج كافة أنواع ماكينات تصنيع البلاستيك وماكينات التعبئة والتغليف على مستوى ضخم من التصنيع و بالإضافة الى ذلك تمتلك شركة تيانهي مراكز للبحث والتطوير والتصنيع والمبيعات والخدمات والتي تتكامل في كيان واحد لشركة تكنولوجية عملاقة.


----------



## ضااوي (10 مايو 2015)

يعطيكم العاافيه


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​...+
​


----------



## عبير حسن صديق (9 ديسمبر 2016)

ليييه كل مادخل على رابط يقول لى تم حذف المحتوى!!!


----------



## كلمة رجل (18 ديسمبر 2016)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------

